# Overclocking Help



## RedmanATI (Feb 15, 2010)

Im a bit new to overclocking but i still want to do it

I want to overclock

My current setup is

Q9550 quad core at 2.83ghz
ATI radeon 4870
600w psu
ASUS P5e3 Pro
8 gigs of ddr3 at 1333MHz..i need to overclock that too to get it to 1600 like its suppose to be
I want to overclock the cpu to around 3.8ghz 448x8.5 maybe?

the thing is the motherboard is different from my old one, EP43-UD3L

Can you guys give me some recommended voltages and why is every option at AUTO and no numbers


----------



## RedmanATI (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is all my stuff and i used newegg to find them

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171036&Tpk=600w silent pro
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...193&cm_re=g_skill_1600-_-20-231-193-_-Product bought two so its 8gigs


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055&Tpk=Cooler Master V8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041&cm_re=Q9550-_-19-115-041-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&cm_re=Haf_932-_-11-119-160-_-Product


DDR3 8192 MB Channel # Dual
DC MODE symmetric

Dram Freq. 666.6mhz
FSBRAM 1:2
Cas# Latency 9 clocks
tRCD 9clocks
tRP 9
tRAS 24
tRFC 74
CR 2T


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't really know what the question is here?

Yeh, just up your FSB to 430 for now, until you learn more about OC'ing i don't want to recommend upping voltages just yet, you should be stable with a 3.6Ghz OC without any voltage increase!

Burrell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

everything is on AUTO because thats what is set by the BIOS for that motherboard to change that you type in a figure.

As burrell said you don't need to change voltages, you only do that when the system becomes unstable however I would reccomend setting the ram voltage to the ram manufacturers stated voltage leave everything on Auto until the system becomes unstable.

never overclock in high amounts, always change th fsb in increments of 10. So up the fsb by 10MHz save and boot if it gets into windows go back and do it again.

when you have upped the FSB by 60MHz then you need to stress test with prime 95 for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps. with hardware monitor or real temp. do not let the temps go above 60 degrees c.

if everything is fine you can keep upping by 10MHz untill 60MHz increase again, then stress test using the method above and so on and so on.

when you get to an OC that will not boot that is where you go and change the voltage, only go to the next available voltage if no boot up it again.

when you get to an overclock your happy with stress test with prime 95 for 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps.

When you get no boots it may be neccesarry to do a CMOS reset however you wont have to start upping by 10MHz each time again just go back to the figure you had before it became unstable


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> everything is on AUTO because thats what is set by the BIOS for that motherboard to change that you type in a figure.
> 
> As burrell said you don't need to change voltages, you only do that when the system becomes unstable however I would reccomend setting the ram voltage to the ram manufacturers stated voltage leave everything on Auto until the system becomes unstable.
> 
> ...


This is a really good guide to OC'ing, may i save this for later reference?

Burrell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

burrell said:


> This is a really good guide to OC'ing, may i save this for later reference?
> 
> Burrell


if you want.


----------



## RedmanATI (Feb 15, 2010)

ahh man that is a really good guide haha man if i could rep you i would 

i read some of the OC guides too but your thing helped a lot more


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

RedmanATI said:


> ahh man that is a really good guide haha man if i could rep you i would
> 
> i read some of the OC guides too but your thing helped a lot more


glad it helped if you have any more questions, just post back.

I am a bit busy at the moment with some work on some servers plus overclocking an i5 750 for a customer which I have at 4GHz at the moment but think I might be able to get another .40 out if it.

But I will be around.


----------



## RedmanATI (Feb 15, 2010)

i just started today to overclock(been really busy lately) and i only set the FSB to 353 and its not working, so i increased the voltage and i did it for a while to .900 or so i think, on 343 its stable but how much more do you think ill have to set the voltage at

also what about the other voltages? like NB termination PPL reference


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

RedmanATI said:


> i just started today to overclock(been really busy lately) and i only set the FSB to 353 and its not working, so i increased the voltage and i did it for a while to .900 or so i think, on 343 its stable but how much more do you think ill have to set the voltage at
> 
> also what about the other voltages? like NB termination PPL reference


It'll depend on how good the psu is.

When I set the other voltages I usually set the the northbridge and south
bridge voltage to the lowest setting. Normally you wont have to change this but with some chipsets it is a good idea too to change the voltage, NB voltage, SB voltage to make everything come in line with everything else.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldn't have to change terminataion ponts and values. In my opinion if you had to do this then you have a crap chipset and have no business in attempting to overclock your system. Not because your chipset is crap but more importantly can your chipset take it? if your haveing to alter PLL references then most likely not.

Hint: I always set my northbridge and southbridge to the lowest value available. If your system wont boot with these values then there is something wrong i.e your pushing it too much or your system wont take it it because it's cheap,old or crap.


----------



## RedmanATI (Feb 15, 2010)

well i looked online and tweaked a bit and overclocked by cpu to 3.6ghz before i even read your post >.< srry haha

Im trying to get to 3.8ghz but then windows wont load. For example, i have w7 and it shows windows starting but then it freezes


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will need to up the vcore.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

RedmanATI said:


> well i looked online and tweaked a bit and overclocked by cpu to 3.6ghz before i even read your post >.< srry haha
> 
> Im trying to get to 3.8ghz but then windows wont load. For example, i have w7 and it shows windows starting but then it freezes


Make sure you keep your RAM clock speed lower or equal to stock, or you will encounter stability problems.


----------

